

How to Write a Book - sharmanaetor
http://dilbert.com/blog/entry/how_to_write_a_book/

======
Sniperfish
I think it was David Eddings whose advice to aspiring authors [heavily and
badly summarized] as 'write a million words and then burn them, you can now
get started'.

~~~
officemonkey
Isn't that just the "10,000 hours rule" turned into paper and ink?

~~~
Sniperfish
Seems likely, but predating my awareness of the 10,000 hours rule so I
continue to credit Eddings.

------
sharmanaetor
I think the part about giving the book idea a month before actually pursuing
it can also be translated to the way any business idea should be approached.
If after a month of thinking about the idea, the idea still looks good, then
it's a good idea to pursue.

------
aytekin
This recipe applies to software as well.

Thinking about the idea with simple notes at first. Paper prototyping
(defining and preparing chapters). Writing and re-writing the first version
until you get it right. User testing (copy editing).

------
SuperChihuahua
If you are self-publishing you also have a point 7 which is selling and
marketing!

